# guess how much i weigh



## jdyoung32 (Jun 24, 2006)

a more recent photo. feeling kinda heavy now.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 25, 2006)

around 260-270?

It's hard without knowing how tall you are, but that's my guess.

Am I close?


----------



## Morbid (Jun 25, 2006)

I would guess about 277 give or take 2-3 pounds...


----------



## Karebr12 (Jun 26, 2006)

See, now I would've guessed lower. I would've said more like in the 225-250 range. I'd guess closer to like 235-240 or so.
I could be way off though.
Alls I know is that I like it! ;o)


----------



## Dutchgut (Jun 26, 2006)

It would seem to me that you might be approaching 230.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd give it 285 lbs. Hard to guess without knowing your height though! ;-)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 26, 2006)

Give it up already!

How much?? And for those of us tracking your progress, where did you start?


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks to me like you're around 300 or so, with a 54" waistline.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 27, 2006)

So... when are we going to get the answer? I'm pretty curious by now!


----------



## jdyoung32 (Jun 27, 2006)

267 right now. i guess my back fat and love handles should have been included in pic for it to be fair. it's weird but im getting rather chubby back there.. i guess that's normal.


----------



## slimchic77 (Jun 27, 2006)

jdyoung32 said:


> 267 right now. i guess my back fat and love handles should have been included in pic for it to be fair. it's weird but im getting rather chubby back there..



Do you have anyway of taking a shot with your back to the camera? I'd love to see exactly what you're talking about


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 30, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> around 260-270?
> 
> It's hard without knowing how tall you are, but that's my guess.
> 
> Am I close?


 
That was a pretty good guess then!


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 30, 2006)

Guess my weight, 

View attachment image0002.jpg


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jun 30, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> Guess my weight,



i'd go 3-something, for sure...


----------



## Ceres (Jun 30, 2006)

325 lbs...close?far?
ceres


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

Definitely well into the 300's. You have certainly gained since your last post, and gravity is certainly taking its toll on your hot, bulging belly!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi!

First of all...




Back!!!  

Your weight... hmmm...... I'm ready to bet there is more of you now... so I say somewhere between 440 and 450lb.

:smitten:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

I think I underestimated him being in the 300's. It is tough when you're not sure how tall somebody is, but I can certainly see the difference in his tummy since the last postings, and he's got the marking of a superfattie...you can see his feet are even fat, he's got those massive bulges inside his knees, thick arms and almost a triple belly. Older pics showed his belly much firmer and sticking out more, but as I said before, gravity is starting to pull it down now, creating a quite lovely apron!

Yeah, 400. Mercedes is a smart girl.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 30, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> Yeah, 400. Mercedes is a smart girl.


 
No I'm not that smart *blush* but I know BWL is 5'11". And the photo there is a bit tricky because of the dark trousers - the beautiful butt and gorgeous legs' shape are not so visible and so one misses quite a lot - and you tend to focus more on the lighter coloured yellow shirt more so since he's sitting down.

Oh and btw I didn't say 400 but 450... give or take a couple here and there.  

I can't wait for the results...


----------



## troyad (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm gonna say 437


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

you're super perceptive!

And have an excellent knowledge of the wonderful eye candy we enjoy here at Dimensions.

I know you said 450 but I guessed 400. Now that i know he's only 5'11, i'm sticking with 400. The shirt is light colored but you can CLEARLY see lots of rolls and bulges [yummmm!] and those fat feet.


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 30, 2006)

Alright drum roll, oh sorry I mean Belly Roll,

The enverlope please,

427 LBS.


----------



## troyad (Jun 30, 2006)

Dude...I am a seriously kick ass guesser!!


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 30, 2006)

Well done, I made this hard with the shot I took.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2006)

Great to see you back here.

Hope that 427 is on the upswing? You're looking GOOD. That belly needs a little pinching or tickling I think.


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 30, 2006)

I am sort of comfortable with my current size, but we will see.


----------



## bigwideland (Jun 30, 2006)

I came on this pic on the web, not sure if it is a morph, good one if it is, anyway have a look, hope this does not offend the person in question,

_(note from moderator: Eartha Quake is indeed a sight to behold, just no nipples allowed on the board, thanks!)_


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jul 1, 2006)

Too big to be true. Bellybutton bigger then mouth, boobs bigger then head (ok that might be possible)? Wondering how does she managed to get to the beach... I really think its a morph... However impressive.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 1, 2006)

I had another pic of another lady, but I lost it (deleted it) d'oh, I think I got it from UK feeder, anyway it was real and she was seated on a bed and her belly was down to her ankles when seated, in the second shot she was laid back with her feeder at her head and it was just roll of fat on roll of fat on roll of fat, and her belly was down past her knees when on lying on her back, oh i wish I still had it to post, mu guess she was 1100 lbs+.


----------



## plumpmygut (Jul 1, 2006)

Guess me!! guess me!!

Hint: I'm only 5'8......But hoping to be closer in weight to my peers above! Well done Gents! 

View attachment 050406_1941.jpg


View attachment 050406_1941a.jpg


View attachment 050806_2134.jpg


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 1, 2006)

But anyway, 280 lbs (17 stone)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree with BWL. I'd say you look to be around 280, give or take a few.

And hopefully you'll give [gain] a few  

A gorgeous smile to go with a gorgeous body, btw.

And thank you for providing your height! It makes the guessing game so much easier. And I love this idea of guessing what you guys weigh, it is fun.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> _(note from moderator: Eartha Quake is indeed a sight to behold, just no nipples allowed on the board, thanks!)_


 
Huh? There were nipples? There was so much to see in that photo I didn't even notice them. Maybe because I'm a girl... 

Re Plumpmygut - I think it's 300. Maybe a little less like 290 or 295.

Legs don't show in the photos - and it makes a big difference!


----------



## EvaDestruction (Jul 2, 2006)

im lovin it


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2006)

EvaDestruction said:


> im lovin it


 
Yes this is a great thread! :wubu:


----------



## plumpmygut (Jul 2, 2006)

I've actually just hit 240lbs. At 5'8, I guess my pic was deceiving. I am hoping to be 300 soon. (Then maybe more!!)
Thanks for the guesses. It sure is nice to be thought of as 290-300lbs. Can't wait to show all of you my pics when I really am 300lbs. 

Here are some before and after face pics. 

View attachment af15.jpg


View attachment 050406_1203.jpg


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes I assumed that your thighs had got the same degree of chubbiness as your upper arms...

Good work though, I'm glad you're happy with it too!

The before and after pic surely shows the difference even if they're only face pics. CUTE double chin!


----------



## plumpmygut (Jul 2, 2006)

My thighs and behind are plumping out significantly. My pics are just deceiving I suppose. I'll get some more pics soon.


----------



## Laina (Jul 2, 2006)

plumpmygut said:


> I've actually just hit 240lbs. At 5'8, I guess my pic was deceiving. I am hoping to be 300 soon. (Then maybe more!!)
> Thanks for the guesses. It sure is nice to be thought of as 290-300lbs. Can't wait to show all of you my pics when I really am 300lbs.
> 
> Here are some before and after face pics.



I always appreciate face pics--they require so much more courage to post than anonymous belly photos (not that I don't love those, too!). Added to that, you have an adorable face. Thank you!


----------



## slimchic77 (Jul 4, 2006)

plumpmygut said:


> My thighs and behind are plumping out significantly. My pics are just deceiving I suppose. I'll get some more pics soon.




You should update your photos on the ff site. I'm sure the audience there would love to see how much you've grown.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 8, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> I came on this pic on the web, not sure if it is a morph, good one if it is, anyway have a look, hope this does not offend the person in question,
> 
> _(note from moderator: Eartha Quake is indeed a sight to behold, just no nipples allowed on the board, thanks!)_




That is a bit sus as in biological terms men are infact modified women, that is why we have nipples just like women, except ours are smaller and most men can not lactate, but in rare cases the can, so what no chest pic from the men as well.


----------



## missaf (Jul 8, 2006)

Just following the rules, BWL, no offense!

_3) Pictures posted may not depict explicit sexual acts or activity, may not show genitalia, and may not show nipples, or sex toys (either being used/fondled, laying next to you, etc)._


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, not to challenge the mods position, But BWL is right. 

Why should there be a rule for female nipples? For me male nipples are far more sexually arousing than female nipples. Obviously, since I'm a female.

If male nipples are allowed so should be female. And also it wouldn't make sense to disallow male nipples because the female equivalent is disallowed.

Unfortunately the rules as they stand say that no nipples are allowed. I take that to mean nipples of EITHER sex. So male nipples are not allowed? They are? Then why female nipples are not???

We're appreciating body beauty here.

And as far as I know we're all mature people as well.

Sex shouldn't make a difference, and neither sex should be discriminated against.

jmho.


----------



## missaf (Jul 8, 2006)

I understand where you guys are coming from, I enjoy nipples on everyone, however there are the standards of Dimensions to maintain.

This is by no means a decision against the provacative nature of nipples in general, but as to maintain a rule against explicivity, as this board is not an adult registered website, and remains PG-13. If you have any questions, feel free to contact Conrad.


----------



## zonker (Jul 10, 2006)

plumpmygut said:


> I've actually just hit 240lbs. At 5'8, I guess my pic was deceiving. I am hoping to be 300 soon. (Then maybe more!!)
> Thanks for the guesses. It sure is nice to be thought of as 290-300lbs. Can't wait to show all of you my pics when I really am 300lbs.
> 
> Here are some before and after face pics.



Yes, I would have guessed almost 300. I'm also 5'8", and 230, and I'm nowhere near as big as you. Probably still hanging onto some of that heavy muscle, I guess... :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 14, 2006)

ooh guess me~ (Just found my camera again...)

Im 5'10"

http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/4412/Picture 008.jpg
http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/4412/ma758.jpg
http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/4412/Picture 010.jpg


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 14, 2006)

eeh... I guess I cant edit anything after 15 mins...

but I changed the names of two of my pics
http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/view/4412/ROAR.jpg
http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/view/4412/ROAR2.jpg

should send you to the right place, if those two dont work.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 23, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> eeh... I guess I cant edit anything after 15 mins...
> 
> but I changed the names of two of my pics
> http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/view/4412/ROAR.jpg
> ...



I would say 196 to 210 lbs. Also you have advanced stretch marks for your size, man I was twice as fat before I had onces like that as I recall.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Jul 23, 2006)

I am terrible at guessing weights, but you all are lookin' mighty fine


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 30, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> I would say 196 to 210 lbs. Also you have advanced stretch marks for your size, man I was twice as fat before I had onces like that as I recall.



Hmm... I was about 240-ish when I took those pictures... lol


----------

